# Need some advice on finding a printer/fullfillment house



## drgrafix (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi...

As the header states, I'm needing some advice. I belong to an automotive enthusiast forum, and in the past I've been designing shirts and they were printed by a member who has been deployed to Europe and beyond, so we lost our source.

As the guy who was designing shirts, I've had people ask me about getting new ones and I'm not going to invest in equipment because the runs will be small... maybe 20-30 shirts at a pop. Sometimes we do event shirts where there is a GTG, or a car show and we theme the shirts but we also include the Forum's logo.

In the past, the guy who was printing them for an event would bulk ship them to one person to save on shipping. Ideally, I'd like to find someone who would take our artwork, and print quality shirts, and be able to accept either PayPal or Credit cards from individual buyers and if they are sent to an individual, then include the shipping in a tyvek envelope. If it was someone in New England that would even be better... but we have members all across the country, and military members overseas.

So any advice on a possible vendor would be appreciated. I should mention these guys love black shirts so most often it involved silk screening but maybe there's other methods that would work.

Doc


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

If you want to send me an image that you do not use any more or pictures of the front and back of your shirt, I might be able to help you. With runs that small, I would suggest vinyl which is ideal for your siz runs. Once I see your artwork I would tell you if it is a fit on my end. I am familiar with at least part of your audience.


----------



## Eye Candy Guy (Mar 1, 2010)

Direct to garment printing is made for this sort of thing. I CAN PRINT full color for you.
e mail to eyecandy[USER=50742]@SAS[/USER]ktel.net


----------



## drgrafix (Jul 18, 2009)

Eye Candy Guy said:


> Direct to garment printing is made for this sort of thing. I CAN PRINT full color for you.
> e mail to eyecandy[USER=50742]@SAS[/USER]ktel.net


Mitch... No offense, but this is your first post as a fulfillment house? I can send you an email, but I don't know if my forum would be anxious to deal with a first-time supplier.

Doc


----------



## Eye Candy Guy (Mar 1, 2010)

So..... I am expanding my business with 2 more dtg machines. Besides, it's better suited for what you want than vinyl. Send me your most complex image, and I will send you a sample. Are you talking about this forum? I have 3 years of fulfillment in my area, just expanding the service area.

Mitch Johnston


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## RRC Tees (Jun 5, 2007)

We do actual screen printing, and your quantities wouldn't be problem with us. We are centrally located in the US so shipping time may be a bit shorter. We accept credit cards and Paypal, and we have been in business since 92. If you would like email us at Sales[USER=57873]@RRC[/USER]tees.com, and check out our Facebook page here https://www.facebook.com/pages/RRC-Tees-Custom-T-shirts-Apparel/273698241985


Look forward to hearing from you


Raul


----------

